
Facebook pledges to do more on self-harm - codermobile
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47029082
======
Pinbenterjamin
I believe there's a really interesting parallel between Facebook and TPB.

TPB did everything in it's power to push the stance that, 'We run the site,
what users use our site for is not our responsibility'.

Whereas Facebook takes responsibility for its' users, and the impact is has on
them.

The interesting thing about this model is that; When a site shirks
responsibility for its' users, it has no interest in moderating who joins /
who can use it TPB doesn't even have mandatory 'accounts'. You would think, if
Facebook was truly interested in supporting a healthy community of users, it
would impose restrictions on who joins.

It would be the most evil win/win in technological history. Facebook running
background checks on potential users before joining. All that data? They could
vet potential 'threats' to their 'community', and sell what their allowed to
retain to marketing companies. Now you have a heavily moderated social
networking site that lives up to your 'The Good Place' reality.

------
LeoSolaris
Just one word, only two little letters, really transforms the meaning on that
sentence. Not that the deletion of the word 'on' wouldn't also result in an
accurate statement...

